# North Florida Slot Car Race



## torquemutant (Jul 30, 2008)

The newly formed Jacksonville Slot Car Club is having their first racing event.
October 6, hosted at Slot Car Raceways and Hobbies in Jacksonville, Florida. 
Track opens at 1 PM. Race Tech table opens at 1:15.
1st – Scalextric modern NASCAR, completely boxstock. Except, we do allow changing to any rubber/urethane tire that is within the body lines. Magnets are limited to 300 down-force.
2nd – Slot.it Group C Sports Car, completely boxstock. Except, we do allow changing to any rubber/urethane tire that is within the body lines. Magnets are limited to 300 down-force.
… more specific rules are available. Just send me a IM. :thumbsup:
These are simple entry level racing programs to introduce new racers into this hobby.
If you should be in North Florida on Oct. 6, please drop in and be a part of the festivities. 
Heck, there will plenty of members here with a loaner for you, too. Get your game on!


----------



## Henry Racing (Aug 30, 2009)

Ill be there......to turn Marshall lol


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Here are the results for Sunday, October 6, 2013 at *Johnny Banks’ Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida.

Thank you to Charles Neal for organizing The Jacksonville Slot Car Club and all of the guys who made time to race on *The Florida Orange!*


*1/32 NASCAR*
_ Scalextric, SCX, etc. _
1. Greg Walker - 119
2. Jordan Eber - 114
3. Nathan Pickett - 105
4. Phil Masse - 99
5. Bob DeWoody - 98
6. Jim Smith - 97
7. Charles Neal - 90
8. Capt. Bob Calfee - 70
9. Mike Henry - 62

*Fast Lap* – Jordan Eber - 6.590011 on Blue


*Group C*
_Slot.it cars_
1. Greg Walker - 117
2. Nathan Pickett - 114
3. James "JP" Snyder - 113
4. Bob DeWoody - 98
5. Charles Neal - 91
6. Phil Masse - 82
7. Capt. Bob Calfee - 74
8. Mike Henry - 65
9. Jim Smith - 50

*Fast Lap* – James "JP" Snyder - 6.308498 on Blue



*Next Race ..... Sunday, October 13th ..... NASCAR, Trans Am, Group C*


----------



## torquemutant (Jul 30, 2008)

Sunday’s race was a huge success. Both Scalextric NASCAR and Slot.it Group C was won by Greg Walker, owner of The Race Place, from Holly Hill. Making the trip with Greg was his sidekick Phill and the honorable Jim Smith. Bob DeWoody, owner of DeBary Glen Raceways, served as our guest Tech Director for this race. All of our local racers welcomed our guests with a spirited race run with the CRASH and BURN tradition that occasionally resembled a CRASH Derby a little too often. Boys will be boys, after all. Thanks to all the racers that made this first race of the Jacksonville Slot Car Club a very memorable event. Thanks, also, to Jacksonville’s Slot Car Raceway and Hobbies who had their “Florida Orange” track in tip top condition. Slot Car Raceway and Hobbies is the home track for the Jacksonville Slot Car Club. :thumbsup:


----------

